# 96 200SX SE clutch. Hydraulic or mechanical?



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Since I'm having major clutch issues, I was wondering if my 96 200SX SE uses a hydraulic clutch, or mechanical style. A lot of folks with general car knowledge are talking about the hydraulic parts that might be failing to cause this problem I'm having.

Is it really hydraulic?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i think its all mechanical. but im not sure.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

no it's all mechanical... springs, cables, and all that other mechanical stuff... what's wrong with your clutch?


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

not sure. Basically, with the engine running, the gear shift will not go into any gear with the clutch depressed. I think I can get it out of gear when pushing the clutch. The car drives fine when in gear though. I used the revs to shift out of gear, and into another gear without using the clutch when I had this problem to limp home. At all stops I needed to shut the car off to get it back into first gear.

What could cause that? bad clutch? could it be the cable?


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

there really isn't much to the clutch assembly... so go ahead and check your cable and the distance you press the clutch before you start feeling tension... i think it's usually like a half inch or something... 

but if there's a deeper problem you might have to remove your tranny in order to inspect your pressure plate and that round clutch thing, i dunno what the technical term is but the pressure plate goes right over it... 

WARNING- removing the tranny on an FF car is a lot harder than an FR... so check what you can now and wait to see if anybody else has an idea of what might be wrong before you go ahead with my suggestion...


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

Its mechanical, mine did somehtign weird too. When I pressed the clutch in, it stayed to the floor, but it never did it again after i pumped it. I dunno why it happened.. Cable got stuck maybe?


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

The tranny is mechanical, I would check out the clutch cable... After that it's all up hill.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Where do I look for the clutch cable, and what am I looking for?

I didn't notice any problems with pushing the pedal. It did not stick, and didn't feel any different then usual. It felt as if I were pressing the pedal as usual, but the shift lever wouldn't move into any gear slot.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

not sure if it's the same with the Sentra... but the clutch cable should be in the backside of the tranny, on driverside of the car... the cable is covered with a small rubber boot where it meets the tranny with some mounts to hold in it place... the cable should then make it's way towards your firewall...


----------

